# Need some help with my overclock.



## swifty151 (Feb 9, 2010)

I have recently been trying to squeeze a little more juice out of my AMD x4 955 BE CPU. Just last night I turned my multiplier up to 18 to achieve a 3.6 overclock over the stock 3.2 GHZ. So it booted up and everything but while running prime 95 my heat on Core Temp went to 65 C before I shut it down and that was me only running prime 95 for about 5 minutes. 

System Specs:
Case: Antec Nine Hundred Two
Ram: Kingston Hyper X DDR2 4GB
MOBO: Biostar TA790GXE 128M
CPU: AMD Phenom x4 955 BE
GPU: Ati Gigabyte 5850
PSU: Corsair 750 tx
Cpu Cooler: Cooler Master Hyper N 520

CPU Vcore is set to 1.376

One thing I have noticed is my cpu fan never kicks up or anything no matter how hot my cpu is getting. Do I need to set my fan up in bios differently then the stock settings where I changed my fan from the stock cpu cooler? Any tips would help. Room temp is usually around 70 F at all times and my cpu at idle is about 27 C and when fully loaded at stock speeds my cpu usually gets to around 50 C.


----------



## Amd_Man (Jan 27, 2009)

In your Bios under the Avanced menu there is fan control there. Set it for performance. That should run it max speed!


----------



## swifty151 (Feb 9, 2010)

Thx for the tip. After doing what you told me I was able to run prime 95 for about an hour. Hottest it ever got was 62 C but then came back down to 60 and never went up again. So the best ive really got it to do. So I am currently running at 3.6 GHZ stable. I know im supposed to run prime 95 for like 5 hours or something but it seems a little tough. I'll run it longer when I can but for now ill stick with it.


----------



## Amd_Man (Jan 27, 2009)

Do you have case fans? I overckocked my 955 to 3.6 and ran it max for an hour and it didn't get past 53c.


----------



## swifty151 (Feb 9, 2010)

yeah i have this case: Newegg.com - Antec Nine Hundred Two Black Steel ATX Mid Tower Computer Case


----------



## Amd_Man (Jan 27, 2009)

What program are you checking the temps with?


----------



## swifty151 (Feb 9, 2010)

core temp


----------



## swifty151 (Feb 9, 2010)

Just to verify my temps I downloaded Cpuid hardware monitor and my temps recorded on this and core temp were identical. I ran Prime 95 for 3 hours last night, my temps at highest went to 63 celcius but only briefly then it mostly sat at 60 celcius for the remainder of the stress test. I have heard that the phenom ii x4 955 BE is supposed to stay under 62 celcius to play it safe, is this true? One last question, I usually use this computer for gaming and even though it went to 63 celcius once in prime 95 the hottest ive seen it ever get after about 4-5 hours of gaming @3.6GHZ is 55 celcius so should I be worried about that temp?


----------



## red6joker (Dec 23, 2010)

Don't get worried about CPU temp until it gets to 70c then I'd recommend a new heat sink. 50-60c is fine and when a normal CPU would run under stress for awhile.


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

Also, check your idle temps in the BIOS. The monitoring software (no matter which one) tend to misrepresent temps. The most accurate temp readings (aside from a laser thermometer) are found in the BIOS. These should represent a good idle baseline for you to compare the reported temps in coretemp and hardware monitor.


----------



## swifty151 (Feb 9, 2010)

Thx for the replies. I checked the bios and it appears my cpu idles at 33C and on my hardware monitor it appears to do about the same so I guess i'll just leave it and chalk it up as my first succesful overclock. I had another question if anybody knows. My ram when I bought it was kingston hyperX 1066 DDR2 ram. When I was turning up my multiplier on my CPU in the Bios I realized when looking at my ram that it was only running at 800, I then turned it to manual and set it to 1066 myself. What are your thoughts about that, should I have left it alone? My system seems stable but for me I wondered why it would be 1066 ram and actually be at 800 hmmmm.


----------



## Amd_Man (Jan 27, 2009)

Your memory setting should be fine as that's what it's rated at. Run some stability tests to be certain. I've found Coretemp to the most accurate at reading Amd processors from the Athlon 64 and up cpu's.


----------

